# AVM Fritz!Wlan größter Scheiss ever!



## Athlon Übertakter (13. November 2009)

*AVM Fritz!Wlan größter Scheiss ever!*

Moin!
Dieser Thread ist dazu gedacht, jeden, der sich einen Fritz!Wlan Stick kaufen will, sich dieses Vorhaben noch einmal genauer zu überlegen!

Geschichte:
Vor zwei Monaten haben wir uns in der Familie zwei Fritz Wlan Sticks gekauft. Ein guter Freund hatte sich ebenfalls kurz zuvor das genannte Produkt gekauft. Es dauerte keine zwei Tage, da konnte man das Problem sehen:
Wenn große Downloads getätigt wurden, oder mal ein längeres Youtube Video angeschaut wurde, oder überhaupt etwas gemacht wurde, was viel Traffic verbraucht, der Stick machte schlapp und der PC laggte auf einmal. Abhilfe schaffte es, den Fritz Stick raus zu ziehen und erneut in die USB Buchse zu stecken. Nachdem er dann die Verbindung aufgebaut hatte, konnte man (ca. 10min) weitersurfen. Während man den Stick erneut reinsteckte, konnte man immer feststellen, dass der Stick verdammt heiß war. So hab ich einfach mal gegoogelt nach 'Fritz!Wlan USB überhitzt', oä. In hunderten Foren konnte man nachlesen, dass seeehr viele Leute dieses Problem haben. Andere versuchen zu erklären, dass es an einer zu hohen Stromaufnahme liegt(Allerdings kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, weil sonst mein PC abstürzen würde). Auch im PCGH Forum findet man einige Threads zu diesem Problem. Fast überall wird geraten, mindestens das SP2 von XP zu haben, die Übertragungsrate runter zu schrauben und den ECO Modus zu deaktivieren. Ich habe alles gemacht und trotzem schaltet sich der Fritz stick andauernd aus.

Nach einiger Zeit schrieb ich den Support an. Diese meinten nach ein paar E-mails, dass ich den Stick einschicken solle, allerdings wird natürlich der Kassenzettel verlangt...(Wer hat den denn noch).

Fazit: Ich finde es wirklich unverschämt von AVM so ein Gerät überhaupt noch zu produzieren! Natürlich ist nicht jeder Stick von dem Problem betroffen, ich kenne aber drei Leute persönlich, bei denen das Ding nicht mitspielt. Tausende haben ihre Probleme im Internet gepostet, wieder andere kühlen ihren Stick mit nem kleinen Lüfter oder Passiv. Achso: Ich hatte auchmal einen Fritz!Wlan Stick der Version 'n' ausprobiert. Dieser hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert, aber der kostet ja auch fast das dreifache des normalen.

Zu guter letzt hoffe ich wenigstens ein paar Leute hier bei ihrer Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst hab.

Gruß Athlon Übertakter


----------



## Seven (13. November 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz!Wlan größter Scheiss ever!*

Da scheinst du ein Montagsprodunkt zu haben...

Wir haben 2 Stück: Einen in meinem 2. PC und den anderen den meine Tante benutzt. Wir hatten nie Probleme in der Art.


----------



## Nike334 (13. November 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz!Wlan größter Scheiss ever!*

Meiner funktioniert tadellos...
Montagsprodukt 

mfg


----------



## Athlon Übertakter (13. November 2009)

*AW: AVM Fritz!Wlan größter Scheiss ever!*

das Problem tritt anscheinend nur in Version 1.1 auf.
Aber es gibt wirklich zu viele Defekte Stick meiner Meinung nach.


----------

